# Introducing myself...



## L.Abrams (Oct 27, 2018)

Hello, I'm really new. A favorite site of mine is shutting down and i was referred by a lovely member there. I've always loved the self care of cosmetics and grooming in general. I think I may have found my tribe here.


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 28, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## L.Abrams (Oct 28, 2018)

Thank you! I've never heard of this site and now I've been stuck on it on and off all day.


----------



## Dawn (Oct 28, 2018)

So happy to see you here!!  I hope more of our friends over there join us here!


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 28, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## L.Abrams (Oct 29, 2018)

Thank you! I hope so too.


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 30, 2018)

kavinprasath446 said:


> hi everyone i am new to this forum. i feel really happy to be a part of this forum. kindly suggest me the guidelines to be followed in this forum



Please see the pinned thread in this section.


----------

